# What kind of animal do you think Eevee and the "Eeveelutions" are?



## Apodosira

The Eevee forms are rabbits. They have lagomorphic faces, ears, tails, and legs, with exceptions. Eevee, Flareon, Umbreon, and Leafeon look the most like rabbits. Jolteon looks like a rabbit with no tail. Glaceon's tail is like that of a fox, and Vaporeon has the tail of a fish or mermaid. Espeon's skinny body shape and tail resemble a Siamese cat's.

Post what animal you think the Eevee-related Pokémon are and why.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I think they're like dog/cat/gerbil/rabbit things.


----------



## ultraviolet

... well i don't think most pokemon _are _any one animal, they're usually a combination of a couple animals and some sort of motif based on what they do in the pokemon world (like, sentret's name is basically sentry + ferret, but it has elements of raccoons, rabbits and sugar gliders in its design, and its behaviour resembles a meerkat's). 

the eeveelutions are so vaguely 'small quadrupedal mammal' that i think labelling them as just rabbits is a bit weird - i mean sure, they have long ears, but they don't walk or move like rabbits which indicates something different in their body structure, and eevee's tail at least pretty strongly resembles that of a fox. :o


----------



## sv_01

Eevee: Fox. With some aspects of cats, but mostly a fox.
Vaporeon: Cat... and part fish.
Flareon: Definitely a fox. It's a fluffier and less kitten-like version of Eevee.
Jolteon: Fox/dog thing that has no tail for some reason.
Espeon: Just a cat with big ears.
Umbreon: Somewhere between a fox and a cat. Perhaps its claws are perma-retracted...
Leafeon: Cat. Aside from the plant bits, of course.
Glaceon: Arctic fox, I guess.

Their faces most look flat and cat-like, but that's probably just to make them cuter.


----------



## LaDestitute

I kind of think of them as cats, but they seem to have fox like body designs.


----------



## shy ♡

ultraviolet said:


> ... well i don't think most pokemon _are _any one animal, they're usually a combination of a couple animals and some sort of motif based on what they do in the pokemon world (like, sentret's name is basically sentry + ferret, but it has elements of raccoons, rabbits and sugar gliders in its design, and its behaviour resembles a meerkat's).
> 
> the eeveelutions are so vaguely 'small quadrupedal mammal' that i think labelling them as just rabbits is a bit weird - i mean sure, they have long ears, but they don't walk or move like rabbits which indicates something different in their body structure, and eevee's tail at least pretty strongly resembles that of a fox. :o


Truth. I don't understand the whole 'X POKEMON IS THIS ANIMAL!!!' thing. Obviously they're... not, otherwise they wouldn't be a pokemon, right. If they were just an animal it would be boring?? 

If you have any knowledge on design you know creating a monster is often basically mishmashing various other things into it. Eevee/lutions are that - mishmashing various things. They're not rabbits or foxes or cats or whatever, they're _all of those things_ and none of those things. 

I get the same confusion with other pokemon too, like mightyena is obviously a yena, but it also has some wolf in it and is just a _pokemon_; and some people go rabid over what mew is, honestly. (These are just random examples.) Honestly, if they were just based on one thing the design would be boring!! Why have a pokemon when you can have the real thing it's based off, then?


----------



## eevee_em

I've always thought of them as foxes. I think it's because when I was really little I thought Vulpix evolved from Eevee, and knew Vulpix was a "fox Pokemon" from a trading card. Plus Eevee has a plume tail, and they have the right body plan.

I always think of Pokemon in terms of what they're based off of, but I don't think it's worth fighting over what everything is, especially since a lot of Pokemon do take elements from more than one thing.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Foxy wittle foxes :3

Espeon being a rather cat-like one.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I believe I read somewhere that they were supposed to be based off of fennec foxes, though I'm not sure where. (although this image helps with the resemblance.) Although, they do look like conglomerates of certain species. jolteon looks part hedgehog, almost, and espeon and umpreon are both extremely catlike.

I'd say that they're all crosses between a fennec fox and a cat, if you wanted a speculation on the entire evolution line.


----------



## Dannichu

ultraviolet said:


> sugar gliders


Oh my god, I looked up 'sugar glider' because they sound delicious, and they are the cuuuutest things. Thank you for bringing them into my life.

I draw them all kind of like dogs, but that's only because I can only really draw dogs. (and those not very well. But still better than whoever did Jolteon's sprite in HeartGold and made it look like its face was melting)


----------



## Superbird

Mammals.

Part fox, part something else quadripedal.


----------



## Tailsy

They're Eevees and Eeveelutions!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I've always thought of them as small lions (that mane), excluding Espeon and Umbreon, which could be some form of leopard or jaguar. They could all be all random (small) big cats, though.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Eevee's a small generic fluffy fox-like mammal.


----------



## Jdrawer

Well obviously it goes like this:
Eevee: Evolution
Vaporeon: Bubble Jet
Jolteon: Lightning
Flareon: Flame
Espeon: Sun
Umbreon: Moonlight
Leafeon: Verdant
Glaceon: Fresh Snow
Sylveon: Intertwining

No, but in all seriousness, this is how I see it:
Eevee: Fennec
Vaporeon: Mermaid cat, possibly a slimmed down seacow, I'm thinking sea lion
Jolteon: That one desert cat, maybe a bobcat? Wildcat?
Flareon: It's either one of those rounder cats that I can't name, or a dog of similar stature. 
Espeon: This is actually based off a Japanese legend of a cat with a split tail.
Umbreon: heavily domesticated wolf, ie: lots of dog blood
Leafeon: I always see a house cat/dog in a flower lot.
Glaceon: short-faced lion
Sylveon: It's a fairy, man.


----------



## sv_01

Sylveon is a weirded-up cat, I think.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Eevee is a fox, easily, Vapereon is a mermaid cat, Jolteon is some kind of dog, Flareon is a pomeranian, which is another kind of dog, Espeon's a cat, Nekomata, to be exact, Umbreon's i'm not so sure, Glaceon and Leafeon, i'm not so sure, either, Sylveon is some kind of dog, and also a fairy XD


----------



## Catkibbles#310

Although they all have traits from various felines and Canines when I first seen a picture of this animal I thought it was photoshopped: 
Meet the BAT EARED FOX:
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...4OfxLCxxwIVYRemCh0YVQd2#imgrc=iMS-7gr6VVpoiM:
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...4OfxLCxxwIVYRemCh0YVQd2#imgrc=tU2Umpxz45lfPM:
and cant forget a pic of some babies
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...4OfxLCxxwIVYRemCh0YVQd2#imgrc=ZIf72XNnayKGGM:

only ones it doesn't apply to are (in my eyes) Espeon (more like a fennec fox and cat) Glaceon (arctic fox and a cat) and Vaporeon witch is the most cat like (fishing cat perhaps?) maybe a visual pun of cat fish?


----------

